
8chan: Owner of extremist site lashes out as scrutiny intensifies - LinuxBender
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/06/8chan-owner-statement-jim-watkins
======
cde-v
Broken link.

Working link: [https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/06/8chan-
own...](https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/aug/06/8chan-owner-
statement-jim-watkins)

~~~
LinuxBender
Thankyou, I emailed the moderators to adjust.

